# Amateur Sugar Competitions



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Are there any?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Highly unlikely. Your best bet for anything close might be ACF chapter sponsored competitions where you can enter a piece.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is the Oklahoma show only for professionals? I thought they have an amateur category.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

CH what does ACF stand for? I will look it up on the web and see what I can find. Thanks.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

american culinary federation

www.acfchefs.org


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, the Oklahoma Sugar Show has amateur categories.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

For cakes. CH checked out that site. Not gonna do me much good I give up!
I think I will start my own society. Call it the US Amateurs Sugar Showpiece Association sounds good anyway!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CR
I don't think it is necessary to limit this type of art to the culinary field. I'm sure you would be welcomed in to any ameteur art show. We are actually putting two pieces in an art show in Feb.
Pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, cause the only blasted thing you can find on sugar art is cakes. Cakes are not the only sugar art.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'll bet if you entered a cake topped with a sugar piece in the OK show, you'd make quite an impression. Just because you don't see it there, doesn't mean you can't do it. Check it out before you throw in the towel.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Already have. Yeah I have seen that show on Food Network I am no cake decorator I can make them but thats about it. I can find tons of info on cakes.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't limit it to food! I once entered my chocolate roses into a flower show and won a blue ribbon.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks CH. I will just go into woodworking.


----------



## kimbrosj (Nov 28, 2005)

Not sure if its the same elsewhere, but I know in my neck of the woods (southwest Ohio) there are a bunch of small competitions for amateurs going on constantly. Usually run by groups of ladies that have met up, either through the pta or various craft things. Was the same way when I was in chicago as well. They are just hard to find, and more times than not, they actually find you before you find them. I just had one of these groups find me, they were having a fundraiser for various christmas kids charities in the area, and having a bake sale, silent auction, and a competition, they approached me to make a chocolate sculpture, and to do some sugar work for them to auction. Gotta say its the first sugar or chocolate work I've done in a few years, but didnt turn out too bad. Did a chocolate christmas tree decorated with gifts and such, then about 20 different pulled and blown sugar ornaments and such. Lots of fun, Hopefully they will make a ton of money with them this saturday at the auction. But It seems they have stuff nearly every month, and pointed out 3 other groups that do the same thing. So hang in there, they are out there, you just need to find them....usually a good source are little old ladies, I do special dinners at the local senior center on sunday nights, and thats how they tracked me down, one little old lady tells another and so on....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I just entered a holiday piece into a competition that also had an amateur section. It was a fundraiser for a local Junior League. Lots of cool stuff for the holidays.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't have anything like this in my neck of the woods. Anyone got any suggestions on how I might put something together? Sort of a small competition thing.
HEY PAN WHERES THE PM YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The SC State Fair has amateur art competitions, but you can also check out ICES. I believe they offer members an opportunity to organize local chapters, meetings, etc. Go to www.ices.org.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, thanks momoreg appreciate it.


----------

